# Davidoff Double R Cigar Review - Perfection in smoke...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Davidoff Double R is one of those cigars that isn't going to appeal to everyone. For those that do enjoy them, they are second to none. Davidof...

Read the full review here: Davidoff Double R Cigar Review - Perfection in smoke...


----------

